# Goodbye my Baby Boy



## Forever Changed (Sep 18, 2012)

To my sweet baby boy,

I have to say goodbye and accept that I will never see you again. Your mum has taken you and she will not budge, or make any effort on her side for you to see me, your daddy. 

She has made it impossible for me to see you. It is all about her, yet she says it's whats in the best interests for you. Your mum has made every effort to cut me out of your life, and she has done the same to your grandmama. 

I am so sad, but it is ok. I will see you on Skype every weekend.

I am not your daddy anymore, I am just your biological father.

I wish you well in your life my boy. I will pray for you every day. I will never forget your birthday or Christmas. I will always support you financially. I will send you little presents and letters.

I love you very much, and I always will.

Maybe in years to come we will know each other.

May God protect you, and look after you.

From the man who once was your Daddy.


----------



## dedad (Aug 22, 2013)

[email protected]#$

Not fair


----------



## DoF (Mar 27, 2014)

You can't give up OP.

Take it to court....if not, MOVE.

You have a right to your child's life.......it might take DEEP sacrifices (moving etc) but it's within your control!


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

How old is your son?

Get as much evidence as you can that she will not let you see your son.

Then get a lawyer as sue for at least 50/50 custody.


----------



## DoF (Mar 27, 2014)

Here is a video for you OP......don't give up man, EVER.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_pEBz6PzF50


----------



## Omego (Apr 17, 2013)

This is too sad. I don't know your story, but I hope you can find a solution.


----------



## Forever Changed (Sep 18, 2012)

My precious boy,

Your mama has made me sign a Consent Order. Though I haven't signed it yet, it is coming in the mail. 

It basically says that I can see you whenever I can; however I have to come to you, your mama will not make an effort to bring you to see me. It is all her terms, but baby boy, I have made it that it suits me too. We are so very far from each other. 

I will see you on Skype every Saturday, and I'm glad you loved your presents that Daddy and Grandmama got for you. You are 2 now, a big boy. You are speaking a lot more and sayind Daddy and Grandmama a lot now. I can see you reaching for me when I see you.

Daddy will be moving back home no later than December. I can't take it here anymore, the memories, the lonliness. I have no quality of life here, whatsoever. 

My boy. All I can do is pray for you, and see you whenever and however I can. 

All I want is for you to know that I am your daddy, and that I am always there for you no matter what. Anytime, anywhere. Because baby boy, I did not know my father. Lord bless his soul, he is in Heaven now. But I did not have any role model and I turned out a broken man. I will not have this happen to you.

Know that I will always love you, no matter what. I will always be there for you.

I know that in years to come, you may ask why I didn't fight for you. I will tell you that your mama made it so very, very difficult. And daddy was tired. Daddy just could not take any more cruelty from your mama.

But know that I love you deeply, with all my soul. And one day, one day we will know each other. 

Because my boy, when you were born I was the first one to hold you and you looked straight into my soul.

You knew me and I knew you.

I love you forever.


----------

